# Greetings from LA



## ...CAKED... (May 22, 2010)

Hello to everyone at rollitup... hope to learn and share will be making 
A grow journal just thought id introduce myself


----------



## akgrown (May 23, 2010)

welcome to the community, enjoy yourself, ask lots of questions just make sure to search for an answer first.


----------

